# Air travel snowboarding bags



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yup any kind of snowboard bag, similar to these

http://www.dogfunk.com/dogfunk/search.html?mv_session_id=K9XeXqp3&aff=1&q=snowboard+bag

will be fine. Definitely get one with wheels though. I also highly recommend you hit your local snowboard shop and just pick one up there. You will save a ton on shipping, and local is always better than online. I don't see how the wheels would break, unless it is a very cheap bag. I wouldn't pay a whole lot of attention to brand names, just check them out, see what feels best/most durable


----------



## glenny (Jan 19, 2011)

hey thanks  btw when u say cheap...how cheap is cheap? cause i really would not wanna get a bag that screws up half way. lol u have any experience with any brands before?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't have a whole lot of experience with snowboard bags, as I have had only one for like 5 or 6 years. Most bags I'd say, range from about $75-$200.

I would be very careful buying a bag under ~$60, unless it's on sale. I bought my dakine bag for like $80 bucks and it's held up great, but I guess I don't use it much.

it's simple, stick to trusted brand names and you should be fine. (dakine, dc, oakley, burton etc.)


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've used Burton Gig bags for the last few years when traveling on the airlines. I do not use the wheelie version as I'm usually only taking 1 board with me and not loading the bag up with a lot of other equipment. If you're just putting your board and maybe some softwoods in the bag, I'd recommend checking out the Gig bag. Well padded and heavy duty construction. If you plan to load boots, jackets, etc., into the board bag with your board, definitely go with a wheelie bag.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the Dakine Low Roller and really like it. I've put in two boards (1 set of bindings), my boots, helmet, jacket, gloves and pants and sent it on its way. It has held up very well. 

One trick when buying board bags...buy the color nobody else will want. This way when you get to the airport it sticks out more and is easier to see. If you buy a black burton or dakine you watch how many people walk up to your bag to check it. Just a thought...


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

I've heard people who have the low roller say that some boots won't futon tithe boot pocket ? Not sure if true.... But ya I and debating between the wheelie gig or low roller my self.... It seems low roller has no shoulder strap and seems a bit smaller than the burton gig... But it has the nice separate boot storage


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

I have salomon F22 boots and they fit in there just fine. No issues, but I know they tend to be on the more low profile side too. 

The low does not have a shoulder strap, but with the wheels it's not a big deal at all. I always just pull it and then use the handle on stairs. 

The separate boot pocket is nice so that the rest of the your gear doesn't get wet/muddy. 

I've had Burtons in the past and liked them, it's just finding which one suits your set-up and trip requirements best.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

mani said:


> One trick when buying board bags...buy the color nobody else will want. This way when you get to the airport it sticks out more and is easier to see. If you buy a black burton or dakine you watch how many people walk up to your bag to check it. Just a thought...


Kicks self for having a black Burton bag, sigh


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Kicks self for having a black Burton bag, sigh


I wasn't knocking it, it was just a suggestion. I travel alot for work and it makes it easier at baggage check when your baggage stands out compared to others, that's all.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

mani said:


> I wasn't knocking it, it was just a suggestion. I travel alot for work and it makes it easier at baggage check when your baggage stands out compared to others, that's all.


Regardless, your point is still valid.
I'm going to be flying out with my board in Jan, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## glenny (Jan 19, 2011)

hey! yea im most prob. gonna get a wheelie bag as i can stuff it full with stuff and just check that in may be even without another check in bag  well im leaving end of dec, so hopefull ive time to wait for the sales to happen here in toroto


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Regardless, your point is still valid.
> I'm going to be flying out with my board in Jan, so we'll see how that goes


buy a bright pink one next time.... :laugh: you will see it form very far away


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

glenny said:


> hey! yea im most prob. gonna get a wheelie bag as i can stuff it full with stuff and just check that in may be even without another check in bag  well im leaving end of dec, so hopefull ive time to wait for the sales to happen here in toroto


Try hogtown sports on king st, they had some bags from last year on sale. Also meltdown is having a burton sale this weekend. 

Personally I much prefer a wheelie bag, you can stuff all your gear in as well, convenient and gives extra padding


----------

